# TRIFECTA: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze "VSport"



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

We took a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze, removed the factory 1.4L Turbo engine, and dropped in a 3.6L Twin Turbo engine from a 2014 Cadillac XTS VSport! 

and... it lives! 

500hp Cruze anyone?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well yes please.

I've always wondered why this engine hasn't been shoved into any of the GM crossovers from the factory - especially the C1XX ones, considering they're an evolution of the Epsilon platform, which underpins the XTS.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Well yes please.
> 
> I've always wondered why this engine hasn't been shoved into any of the GM crossovers from the factory - especially the C1XX ones, considering they're an evolution of the Epsilon platform, which underpins the XTS.


Probably because they couldn't sell the original turbo HFV6 crossovers.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's A LOT OF TIRE. LOL

275 at least is my guess...?
Is it out that far because that's the only way it fits, or is it because you're using different control arms/axles in order to mate things up to the 6T75?

500hp V6, nice. I just want another 50-75hp LOL.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh! Oh! Oh! (Tim Taylor voice)

Yes, please!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Probably because they couldn't sell the original turbo HFV6 crossovers.


What? They sell plenty of them...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Now THAT would be hilarious to embarrass some expensive European cars in.

Nice work!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Now THAT would be hilarious to embarrass some expensive European cars in.
> 
> Nice work!


A Cruze version of the Farmtruck!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ma v e n said:


> That's A LOT OF TIRE. LOL
> 
> 275 at least is my guess...?
> Is it out that far because that's the only way it fits, or is it because you're using different control arms/axles in order to mate things up to the 6T75?
> ...


It's actually a 6T70 (the 6T75 that came with the engine had a broken case and couldn't be used) and, yes the tires stick out like that because of the hub placement with the wheel offset we have on there. We're actually still tweaking this, as it's temporary, to figure out what we're going to do about it


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81, what GM crossover comes with a turbo V6 besides the 2010/2011 SRX with the 2.8T?


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Ok, I have to ask, since your Trifecta and not just some guy in a garage doing this. Is this swap going to be just a 1 and done deal or do you have plans to make a swap "kit" like V8-Archie does with Fiero's?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruzen18 said:


> A Cruze version of the Farmtruck!


I'd think the way to really have fun is drop in a Tesla rear axle in the back. It looks stock, sounds stock, even pop the hood to impress everyone with your cold air intake.  But when the flag drops...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> MP81, what GM crossover comes with a turbo V6 besides the 2010/2011 SRX with the 2.8T?


I missed the word "turbo" in your response, which is why I was confused - they sell tons of HFV6 crossovers...but hardly sold any of those 2.8Ts, but they had a fair amount of issues, as well. They also didn't really tell anyone that they exist - a GM Marketing staple!

I don't think the 3.0TT has nearly the issues the 2.8T did (which I think just had to do with recommending the wrong fuel?). It fits in the XTS, so shoving it in the XT5, XT6, Acadia, Blazer and Traverse (and make an Enclave GS with it) shouldn't actually be very difficult - from an engineering standpoint. Setting the plant up for it is another thing - but a lot of CUVs seem to have a performance line, so why doesn't GM provide some competition there?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

RichLo1 said:


> Ok, I have to ask, since your Trifecta and not just some guy in a garage doing this. Is this swap going to be just a 1 and done deal or do you have plans to make a swap "kit" like V8-Archie does with Fiero's?


Hello, great question! We are a company that primarily focuses on calibration products. We do these builds because 1) They are fun and members of this community like to see crazy stuff like this, and 2) to showcase our calibration capabilities. 

We also learn alot from these sorts of builds as, often, they force us to dig deeper into the other control modules of the vehicle in order to get things working (we like to try and use the stock vehicle controllers etc, as much as possible, instead of replacing everything with some custom engine management and wiring solution). This kind of research and development leads to us being able to offer new features on our current calibration products, like our recently announced ability to modify the CCM (Chassis Control Module) programming to be able to properly disable the shutters on the Cruze Eco as well as control the in tank fuel pump in order to flow what we need it to, to run 60/lbs injectors.

In many ways this is like how automakers build concept cars. We build it, see what the interest level is, then proceed from there. The more realistic swap we see people potentially doing based on our work here, is the 300HP V6 swap (this LF3 engine is a 3.6L with turbos on it, so it shows a regular 3.6L can fit). Those engines are cheap, plentiful, reliable, and relatively powerful. The parts list for that kind of swap is amazingly short.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

TRIFECTA said:


> Hello, great question! We are a company that primarily focuses on calibration products. We do these builds because 1) They are fun and members of this community like to see crazy stuff like this, and 2) to showcase our calibration capabilities.
> 
> We also learn alot from these sorts of builds as, often, they force us to dig deeper into the other control modules of the vehicle in order to get things working (we like to try and use the stock vehicle controllers etc, as much as possible, instead of replacing everything with some custom engine management and wiring solution). This kind of research and development leads to us being able to offer new features on our current calibration products, like our recently announced ability to modify the CCM (Chassis Control Module) programming to be able to properly disable the shutters on the Cruze Eco as well as control the in tank fuel pump in order to flow what we need it to, to run 60/lbs injectors.
> 
> In many ways this is like how automakers build concept cars. We build it, see what the interest level is, then proceed from there. The more realistic swap we see people potentially doing based on our work here, is the 300HP V6 swap (this LF3 engine is a 3.6L with turbos on it, so it shows a regular 3.6L can fit). Those engines are cheap, plentiful, reliable, and relatively powerful. The parts list for that kind of swap is amazingly short.


Hey TRIFECTA; I know this is an almost a 3.5 year old thread. But I couldn't get away with this thread! Anyway are you doing this to customer's cars? How much does it cost? and what effort of programing gone to make this work?

I know this is somewhat stupid but we would like to see if this is done and how it drives!

And I have somewhat stupid ideas to tell you! Like what if you could make a swap kit for this and sale to the public! And what about doing a LS4 concept swap with a 6spd 6T75 or F40?

And I should say to the people to try these with their own(if applicable)! Because experimenting it good and fun!

I saw you did a 2.0 swap and this. So I'm really impressed! And I was searching a long time to do a >4cyl swap(Like LSA, LS3, LT4, L83/L86, LFX, LM2 Duramax and more; you may see my posts) with a Cruze. But there are limits to everything right? 

I mean compare this







With this








And this







With this(I don't know if this is yours and legit)










Thanks if you and/or someone read this!

(Note: In some places, You/Your/Yours are meant TRIFECTA respectively)


----------

